# Painel solar



## cmg (30 Ago 2017 às 13:15)

Boas 
Tenho aqui um painel solar para a estação pelo que queria saber, pela vossa experiência, se aquele deve estar apontado a Sul ou ao sol do meio dia? 
Obrigado 
Cumps


----------



## Toby (30 Ago 2017 às 15:17)

SUL


----------



## cmg (30 Ago 2017 às 17:01)

Obrigado Toby mas só mais uma pergunta uma vez que a sua resposta só traz um quadro, o factor de correcção o que é e como se aplica? 
(a ver se aparece esta pergunta) 
Obrigado 
Cumps


----------



## camrov8 (30 Ago 2017 às 18:53)

o factor de correcção é o grau da tua latitude, não basta apontar a sul, imagina no equador teria de apontar para cima 90º, em Lisboa será 38º ou 39º


----------



## cmg (30 Ago 2017 às 20:25)

camrov8 disse:


> o factor de correcção é o grau da tua latitude, não basta apontar a sul, imagina no equador teria de apontar para cima 90º, em Lisboa será 38º ou 39º


Obrigado. 
Cumps


----------



## Toby (31 Ago 2017 às 09:48)

cmg disse:


> Obrigado Toby mas só mais uma pergunta uma vez que a sua resposta só traz um quadro, o factor de correcção o que é e como se aplica?
> (a ver se aparece esta pergunta)
> Obrigado
> Cumps



Bom dia, 

O fatora de correção é o fatora de rendimento %.
Exemplo: 
um painel ao S inclinado +/- 35° = 100%
um painel ao S inclinado +/- 90° = 68%
um painel ao SE inclinado +/- 35° = 95%


----------

